# [SOLVED] Usuniete init.d

## gucio1414

Hej!

Mam mały problem, usunąłem sobie przez przypadek wszystkie skrypty /etc/init.d/. Mogę je jakoś odtworzyć? istnieje jakiś sposób ?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## gucio1414

Ok, udało mi się wszystko odtworzyć. W /etc/runlevels znalazłem rozerwane wiązania i tak przeinstalowałem to czego brakowało.

----------

